# front end loader bent



## tdw

Massey 245 with what I think is an old Ford loader. On the right side arm at the point where it angles down to the bucket it is about 1 1/4 inches higher than the left side, this makes the bucket touch the ground on the left with the right side about three inches from the ground. Also the right side rubs on the frame fo the loader. How can I go about trying to pull this back into shape?


----------



## Cannuck-elhead

I've seen lots of tweaked loader arms over the years, and nearly as many ideas of how to fix them too.

I'd be cautious about trying myself, but have seen it done by chaining the 'high side' to something solid, like a big tree, and then using a backhoe force the 'low side' up using the bucket curl function with the bucket resting on the ground for support. Always try this with a second person watching and guiding from a safe distance back.

Never try it by doing something like chaining to a truck and trying to snap the chain tight by running out the slack, that's just a serious accident waiting to happen.


----------



## tdw

> _Originally posted by Cannuck-elhead _
> *I've seen lots of tweaked loader arms over the years, and nearly as many ideas of how to fix them too.
> 
> I'd be cautious about trying myself, but have seen it done by chaining the 'high side' to something solid, like a big tree, and then using a backhoe force the 'low side' up using the bucket curl function with the bucket resting on the ground for support. Always try this with a second person watching and guiding from a safe distance back.
> 
> Never try it by doing something like chaining to a truck and trying to snap the chain tight by running out the slack, that's just a serious accident waiting to happen. *


----------



## tdw

Thank you for the reply. Are you chaining the arm at the high point or more towards the bucket?


----------



## Cannuck-elhead

You want it chained down as close to the bucket as possible.

Basically you want to use the bucket as a lever to twist the arms. The other end is held by the tractor itself.

But again, be EXTREMELY careful doing this, it's really easy to mess something, like the bucket or loader frame doing it.

IMHO, if it's only out by 1.25" I'd never think about trying to straighten it.

That much could easily be made up just by different air pressure in the rear tires.

In fact I'd be carefully checking, on a very flat, hard known surface, like a concrete floor, that it isn't just something silly like one rear tire has less air in it than the other one.


----------

